# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Port forward range

## atux_null

έχω ένα cisco 870 όπου έχει το pppoe με τον πάροχο κ κάνει nat overload. θέλω να κάνω κάποια port forwards και θέλω την βοήθεια σας:

Πόρτα 5069 στο 192.168.1.101 και έχω βάλει 

```
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.101 5069 interface Dialer1 5069
```

 είναι σωστό?

Πόρτα 5090 στο 192.168.1.101 και έχω βάλει 

```
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.101 5090 interface Dialer1 5090
```

 είναι σωστό?

Πόρτες 10000-20000. θέλω την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## SfH

Τυπικά δεν υποστηρίζεται και πρέπει να κάνεις 10000 entries με το χέρι. Υπάρχει ο εξής πλάγιος τρόπος, αλλά δεν τον έχω δοκιμάσει προσωπικά.



```

ip nat pool NAT_HOST 192.168.1.101 192.168.1.101 netmask 255.255.255.0 type rotary

ip access-list ext PORT_RANGE
permit tcp any any range 10000 20000
exit

ip nat inside destination list PORT_RANGE pool NAT_HOST
```

----------


## atux_null

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά όπως τα έχω γράψει?

----------


## SfH

Ναι, σωστά μου φαίνονται.

----------


## atux_null

> Τυπικά δεν υποστηρίζεται και πρέπει να κάνεις 10000 entries με το χέρι. Υπάρχει ο εξής πλάγιος τρόπος, αλλά δεν τον έχω δοκιμάσει προσωπικά.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ip nat pool NAT_HOST 192.168.1.101 192.168.1.101 netmask 255.255.255.0 type rotary
> 
> ip access-list ext PORT_RANGE
> ...


αφορά Asterisk και τους απομακρυσμένους χρήστες. Δυστυχώς το port range δείχνει να μην δουλεύει. Πως θα επιβεβαιώσω ποιές πόρτες ανοίγει για τρεχον connection? Με 

```
sh ip nat translation
```

 δεν είδα κάποια πόρτα στο range αυτό. Το πρόβλημα που δημιουργεί είναι ότι αφήνει να γίνει το port register στις πόρτες 5069 & 5090, αλλά δεν περνάει το payload στις πόρτες 10000-20000. υπάρχει κάποιο άλλος τρόπος να ανοίξω τις πόρτες αυτές?

----------


## DVader

Αν κατάλαβα καλά ανοίγεις τον * προς τα έξω...?

Τεράστιο λάθος... ναι στην σύνδεση από έξω αλλά μόνο μέσα από VPN...PTPD/OpenVPN/something else διάλεξε ... 

Φιλικά !  :Razz: 

Αν όχι βρίσε με γιατί προτρέχω...  :ROFL:

----------


## atux_null

Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή, αλλά δεν είναι μηχάνημα παραγωγής, αλλά test και μόνο. 
Το μηχάνημα παραγωγής παίζει αλλιώς, μέσα από tunnels. 

Πως θα ανοίξω το range 10000-20000?

----------


## Ashtaroth

> Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή, αλλά δεν είναι μηχάνημα παραγωγής, αλλά test και μόνο. 
> Το μηχάνημα παραγωγής παίζει αλλιώς, μέσα από tunnels. 
> 
> Πως θα ανοίξω το range 10000-20000?




μήπως οι πόρτες είναι UDP και οχι TCP?

----------


## atux_null

καλημέρα. όντως οι πόρτες είναι UDP και όχι TCP. Γύρισα το config σε UDP, αλλά "φως" δεν είδα. Δείχνει ότι απομακρυσμένο τηλέφωνο συνδέεται στον Asterisk (κάνει register), αλλά όταν γίνεται κλήση από/προς το τηλέφωνο αυτό, δεν μπορώ να το απαντήσω (άρα πρόβλημα signalling).
Δοκίμασα αλλα routers (Openwrt, Netgear, TP-Link, Mikrotik) για το ίδιο setup και δείχνει ότι όλα περνάνε σωστά. Άρα κάτι είναι με το Cisco που το χαλάει με το config

----------

